# Tire Pressure?



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE COULD TELL ME WHAT THE PROPER PRESSURE TO FILL THE TIRE IS. IM USED TO JUST THE NORMAL 35PSI... BUT THEN I NOTICED ON THE STOCK CONTINENTALS THAT IT SAYS 51... BUT THAT JUST SEEMS TO HIGH TO ME. AND I DONT WANNA WEAR THE TIRES DOWN ANY MORE THEN I HAVE TO BC THOSE PUPIES ARE Z RATED AND EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

read your owners manual, they suggest a tire pressure for each of the 4 rim options that are available on the sentra.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

I usually run 35-36psi on the street. Obviously for AutoX you need to go up to 42-45psi. Mine are actually still at 41 I believe because I forget to deflate them some afterwards!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I appoligize, It does not appear to be in the manual... I'm in the proccess of finding the optimal wear pressure. I also belive that 42-45 psi is the best for AutoCross. Im thinking that 42 wears the middle to much for optimal wear. So far based on some preliminary eyeballing and basic measurements I feel that between 32-38 will be the bast for durability/lastability (i don't have the green to run and buy another set anytime soon!).


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

SpecV on sticker in car recommends 33 pounds. I have been running 35 but we shall see how the tires wear. I asked this same question a month ago when I got my car. The car rides kind of rough anyway so I really didn't want to run too much air for normal driving.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i run 30 psi cold. so after a few miles it goes to 33 to 34 psi


----------

